# Solved: Excel worksheet problems



## jesseem (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi,
I have a problem when I try to open excel worksheet. When I click on the filename, I get "File cannot be found. Check the spelling of the file name and verify that the file location is correct. If you are trying to open the file from your list of most recently used files on the file menu, make sure that the file has not been renamed, moved, or deleted."

But when I open the microsoft excel program and then open the worksheet from file - open, it opens just fine. The file is still there, not renamed or moved or deleted and opens fine through the file - open menu. But when I click on the file name, it gives me the above dialog box. Can somebody suggest a solution for this?

Thank you,
JS.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Try this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/207574


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

It is almost certain that the "path" has changed (you can't always see the full path), the MRU list is handy, but don't rely on it. Many times the files you open from the file menu don't register there anyways. It is better to understand the directories where your files are stored, and create shortcuts for the files you use regularily.

Sorry, I've just seen too many people who rely on that list go "crazy" when they encounter the problem you have...at least you know where your file is.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Ziggy1, if you look at the link I posted I think you will find that the solution there is likely to be very relevant, rather than a changed path.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Kiwi, yes it could be, I'm just suggesting not to Rely on that list for opening your files. you should know exactly where the file is saved.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

As the poster is clear that it works from File-Open, I actually see no suggestion that the MRU list is being referred to anywhere, though?

To me it suggests that the file location is already known.

But I could be wrong, usually am according to my wife!


----------



## jesseem (Jun 12, 2007)

Kiwiguy,
Thanks for your help. The article resolved my issue and now I can open my worksheets no problem. 

And yes, you are right. I know exactly where my files are since I use them frequently every day. My problem was that I couldn't open the worksheet by double clicking on the file name. 

Once again, thank you.
JS.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

